# Little doeling, buckling down - Fecal results



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I came home today to find Spice, the little doeling in my avatar, down and very weak.

Temp is 101.9

Pale eyelids

She can swallow, I have her nutri-drench, a bit of selenium, water, and a dose of wormer just in case.

Doesn't want to eat, can stand on her own, barely, but won't get up on her own.

Have her inside keeping an eye on her, but feel a bit at a loss.

This came at the WORST time. I have had a VERY bad month, and truth be told, I don't have any extra money for anything right now, and I feel awful about it.

Here I thought, it being October 1st, my month of bad luck was over...

What do you recommend? I thought I could get some milk from Cowbell, probably won't be a whole lot but...I only have 2% milk in the fridge. Is it even worth trying?

They (her and the little buckling) were wormed when they got here, and are pretty young. I think they were born in July.

None of the other goats are having any issues, BUT her brother is a bit pale, which makes me think worms or cocci? I have no way to treat cocci (SHAME SHAME ON ME) and the feed store had nothing for it either. The other kid here, Oreo, is doing fine.

Is there anything else I can do?

I feel 100% responsible and awful about this, something I did is going to cost me this beautiful little girl.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

I am so sorry... :hug: Hang in there. The only thing I can think of right now would be a cocci problem. It seems to take kids down hill so quickly. I don't have much advice, but hope she makes it. ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Nutri drench is good.....any clumpy poop?
Her temp is normal.... how are her rumen sounds? You should feel the movement and be able to hear the grumbles.
A dose of probiotics would be good to give as well.
It is hard to say wether it would be cocci without the fecal, but if your weather has been like it has been here...wet and drastic temp change, I'd say it would likely be best to try and get the sulfa drug to treat both, they're about the same age as my doeling who was diagnosed Monday with it.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Sounds like cocci from your description ...get her on some meds right away as she could go down hill very fast. I lost one one year and learned that cocci can take a goat down in as little as 2-3 days. Best of luck !!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

OH yes, I forgot, clumpy poo for sure. The little buckling and the other kid, and everyone else, have normal poo.

Rumen is fine, noises, movement.

Another truth, I don't have any probiotics left. I usually get more when I need to but with this last month having been one thing after another...it slipped through the cracks.

:sigh:

Our weather has been disgusting. HOT one day, cold the next, rain, rain, rain. Today it was cold, then hot, then rainy, now hot again.

Where can I get cocci medicine? The feed store does not have anything. Does TSC carry anything? The soonest I can get there is tomorrow afternoon though...hubby had to go to work and won't be off until after 10pm.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

TSC does carry a bolus...or pill form of Sulmet...it's pricey though 

They also have another that is Aeromycin and Sulmet combined in a powder form...cheaper but I'd need to do some checking on the doseage instructions.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

When will this bad luck end?? :GAAH:

Please let me know if you find the dosing instructions...I honestly have very little to work with, but she is so sick...


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

If you have some yogurt that has good probiotics in it. I also use baking soda, just to cover all bases. Let me look for the coccidia natural treatment recipe really quick. . . it's a long shot but may help her until tomorrow.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Thank you. I will see if I can get a bit of yogurt...its a walk to the store but I'll do what I have to.

I have some baking soda I can give her as well


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Here it is:
Cocci Remedy
1 tsp powdered ginger * 1 tsp cloves * 1 tsp slippery elm powder * 1/2 tsp cinnamon 
1 cup boiling water - Steep for 20 minutes
For a 2 month old kid give 6-10cc twice a day for 5-7 days

Not a lot of people have the slippery elm on hand, it is great stuff though and if you have the chance I highly recommend having some on hand. I don't know if the other ingredients would work without it but it certainly cannot hurt to try, if you have the supplies.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

I am going to give my neighbor a call, she is really into natural healing and just might have those items on hand. Fingers crossed

ETA: Can't get a hold of her, she must be out somewhere.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

She's doing worse.

Something seems off....her eyes are very strange. It almost looks like what I would expect to see if a dog had been poisoned...I don't know.

:shrug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Do you have any injectable b complex or thiamin you can give her? and/or some human iron pills?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

I may have some Iron...have to look...I feel so unprepared


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

if you have the human pills just dissolve them in a bit of water, i've found the human iron brings their levels up faster than the injectable.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

The areomycin/sulmet is ok to use...the areomycin is another name for the "tetracycline antibiotics"
Are there ANY breeders close to you that you can contact to see if they have any Cocci meds you can get ASAP

the areomycin treats scours as well as bacterial pneumonia

Are her eyes dull and sunken looking?
Thats a sign of dehydration.....any way you can get some fluids into her? Gatorade or electrolytes if you have them...poweraid or any sports drink will work.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

I have been syringing water into her. Just gave her a bit of iron/vitamins dissolved in water.

They do look a little sunken, but also strange. Not even... one is drooping, and they seem to...tremble. Hard to describe.

I have some powerade, I'll give her some of that


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

She is having clumpy poo still, but not overly clumpy, if that makes sense? You can still see pellets and it falls apart...

Everything I read about cocci says diarrhea? Does clumpy poo happen as well?

She struggled a little, but was unable to lift herself up


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

She is possibly having seizures from the sound of her "eye trembles" if possible you should consult a vet ASAP.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

This is going to sound awful, but I have no way to get her to a vet today. I don't drive, and hubby is at work with our only vehicle anyways.

And frankly...there just isn't the funds for it. There would be, if I hadn't had my roof torn off, my car break down, my debit card stolen, and a bunch of smaller things, all in the last three-four weeks.

You can see my frustration.... I'm doing the best I can, but its just not good enough


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Totally understand, What you are describing with the eyes are concerning neurological symptoms. I wish I knew something else you could do without a vet. You are doing your best.
:hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Yes...cocci does not always cause watery diarrhea, it's good that she's still wanting to move around.....does she fight you at all when giving her the syringe? Or does she want to drink?

My 11 week old had clumps one day, the splats the next...she too looked "dull" but was moving around and still eating well, pepto helped with the plops and the cocci meds cleared up the infection.

Since your little one went down so fast, I'm thinking she possibly ate something she shouldn't have or the cocci has been there and caused her to go down with none of the obvious symptoms.

IF she was poisoned...do you have any MOM? This will help rid her system of toxins and will cause loose poop, activated charcoal would be best to give if you have it.

Keep her warm and as comfortable as you can, you are doing your best and you being with her will be a great comfort to her :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

I got hold of my friend down the road, and am going over to get some probiotics and some homeopathic medicine that may help. At this point, I don't think it can hurt.

I wish I could figure out what exactly is wrong...it just doesn't seem to fit cocci anymore, with everything else, like the apparent neurological symptoms and the *almost* normal poo.

:sigh:

Be back in a while


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

It sounds like a toxin..... wish I could be more help :hug:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Will be ray: for her. Does your neighbor have any activated charcoal, it does sound more like a poisoning than anything else. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Is she by any chance bloated? Could she of gotten into something poisonous? Is she foaming at the mouth? The clumpy poop does not sound like Cocci. How is her breathing? Is it raspy?

Could it be Pneumonia with the weird weather change? 
ray: ray: ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Oh, Epona! I am so sorry you have to go through this on top of everything else! I do agree with the others on their suggestions. You are trying you're best and that's what counts! :hug: :grouphug: :hug:

I will be praying for your little girl! ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

Friend didn't have any charcoal, I asked. 

She did give me a few things that might help, and some yogurt and probiotics.

Spice is still very weak. If I lay her on her side, she will cry and struggle to sit back up. Other than that, not much response, though she will still swallow something if I syringe it into her mouth.

Breathing seems normal as far as I can tell...

No foaming, no bloating, still clumpy poo.

:shrug:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

This is RunAround, Don't have time to boot up the computer so I'm using my mom's.

At this point her biggest problem is probably not cocci. I would bet she got into something. Make charcoal if you have to by burning bread. Do you have any lactated ringers fluids? I would give her that too, if you have it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

I could burn some bread on my griddle and try that.

Or not...it appears I don't HAVE any bread. UGH!

I've got some biscuits I can burn the heck out of though...got them going now.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak*

She's just about gone now.

Nothing I did helped....I'm at a loss, because this was SO fast. She was fine last evening when I checked on the goats. Fine this morning when I left for work...and now she is dieing.

I was really really fond of her...she caught my eye immediately when I picked her out...and was turning into the best little sweetheart..

Her pal Ozzy is going to be really lost without her...they were inseparable. On a good note, he seems to be doing fine, no signs of symptoms of anything...I am hoping against hope that no one else gets sick...but the way things have been going...I just don't know.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

She's gone now.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

:hug: :hug: :tears: :tears:

I am so sorry for your loss, reminds me of when I lost Xcell, she was fine the day before and gone in less that 12 hours after showing symptoms. :hugs: :tear:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

Oh! I am so sorry Epona! I know you tried your very best! I am just so sorry!!! :grouphug: :hug: :grouphug: :hug: :tears: :tears:

I am truely sorry for your lost. I'm sure she knew how much you loved her and how hard you tried.

((((((((HUGS)))))))


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

I am so very sorry for you loss. Yes you did everything any of us would of done. I guess she was needed above. :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

Thanks guys...I just felt so helpless.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

You did all that you could! I am so very sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

What has me REALLY worried now...

what happened? What caused this?

Are my other goats at risk?

:shrug: :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

I just want you to know, if she was indeed having seizures, then there is nothing you could have done. Not even a vet could have saved her at that point, you would have just gotten a big vet bill. So don't go blaming yourself or cursing the fact that you didn't have the money to take her to the vet. That might have been the best thing in the long run. :hug: :tears:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

I totally understand your fears and concerns, right at this moment as long as everyone else is doing well, take the time to mourn your loss. :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

Every time I go out there, little Ozzy starts crying. :tears:

I gave him a piece of the burned biscuits and told him I was sorry. Poor little guy...

I'm just left a little stunned at how fast it was....and now it will be weeks before I stop watching my other guys like a hawk...looking for the slightest issue.

It's gotten to the point where I'm really considering cutting back....I actually gave Buckly away. But the only ones I could part with are Cowbell and Snowflake, and Cowbell is so old and raggedy looking no one would buy her, and I couldn't bear for her to go to a bad home. And I was really looking forward to Snowflake's kids, because she has such a great body type, and she's starting to let me pet her...

I don't know, I'm just rambling on..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

OH Kristina Im so sorry :hug: :tears:

Dont make any herd changes till you have had time to grieve remember that that even if you have 1 or 2 goats there are still chances of them getting sick and dying.

As to what killed your girl........something practical to do -- go scouting their pen for poisonous plants - thats what I would do :shrug:

certain worms can cause neurelogical issues. WHen you get the money I would invest in some Ivomec Plus (its pricy but good to use at least once a year if you can).

Another option for you to work towards is to get a fecal run on one or couple of your goats that have the palest lids. THis will give you an idea if you are dealing with worms or something else.

Since money is tight maybe you could aske the vet to bill you later and you pay him at a later date?

Do you have any of her stools left? save them and put it in the fridge - have a fecal run on her stools to see if she had a worm load. Some fecals can be pricy depending on the vet so "shop" around and find a good price if you can. Tell them to look for worms and cocci and that you have the medicine at home and dont need them to proscribe something.

:hug: :hug:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

I am so so sorry. I just lost a little one last week and the other baby I have left is also very very weak.. I know how helpless you feel....I know you did all you could...take care.... :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

I'm so sorry you lost her. :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

There won't be any herd changes until kidding season I think...then I will decide from there.

Tomorrow I will be scouring the property for anything that might have caused this.

None of the vets around here allow payments anymore, too many people ruined that for those of us who actually stick to our payments.

I will be picking up some Ivomec, as soon as we catch up on everything else. The reason for downsizing is sort of a, if I have less goats, there will be more money or whatever for the ones I have? Maybe...

I had fecals run in...mmm..May I think. Usually every six months or so? I will try to run another one soon. I think next month would be my normal time.

All the other goats have rosy pink eyelids. Little Ozzy is slightly paler than the rest, and got himself a dose of wormer today. I will be watching him like a hawk, because him and her were always together and apart from the rest of the group.

I will let you guys know what happens..


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

So sorry you lost her. Sometimes no matter what you do you can't save them. :grouphug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

aww sorry you lost her, they just go down so fast, you did everything you could have :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

I'm so sorry you lost her, you did everything you could, sometimes you just can't figure out what is wrong  :hug:


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

So sorry you lost her, I know that empty feeling. You did all you could so put no blame on yourself. God Bless


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

That is so sad ..  ..I am very sorry... for your loss.....  :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down, very weak - She's gone now*

Well, I walked over as much as our three acres as I could today. As you recall, this place is stilla bit new too us.

Found an old bag of ant poison, that had weeds and grass growing out of it.

Is it possible to got into that?

So far, everyone else seems fine. Ozzy seems a little lost, but isn't showing any signs of harm.

There's also a bit of horse nettle here and there, but I've watched them around it and they prefer to avoid it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - She's gone now - Ant poison?*



> Found an old bag of ant poison, that had weeds and grass growing out of it.
> 
> Is it possible to got into that?


 Could be very possible...kids like to nibble.... and put almost anything ...you can imagine... in their mouths...... please ...don't blame yourself....thank God .....you found it.... before anyone else got into it... ray: .. and again....I am ...deeply sorry ...you lost the little doeling...  :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down - She's gone now - Ant poison?*

did it look disterbed in anyway - if not that I would assume that she didnt touch it. My goats cant do a thing without acting like a Bull in china shop they leave a mess in their wake


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - She's gone now - Ant poison?*

It's hard to tell really. It's been a good long time since this property was mowed, so stuff is growing wild everywhere.

I hadn't seen it before, so maybe one of them pulled it up out of the grass...I just don't know.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down - She's gone now - Ant poison?*

if it was there for a long while then I would assume there wasnt anymore poison left in the bag

I know it sounds like a good option but it has me wondering more then agreeing with it being the culprit :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - She's gone now - Ant poison?*

It had SOMETHING in it. Obviously very old...but the bag was torn open and had...well I don't know if it was just dirt, but it didn't look like dirt. Really dark and grainy and...something. No idea; I threw it away in a trash bag.

Never used ant poison so I have no idea what it looks like. :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - She's gone now - Ant poison?*

Now the little buckling, Ozzy, is down.

In the time it took me to go to the grocery store and bank, he went from being normal to crashed, worse than Spice when I found her.

I'm following the same regimen as with the doeling but...I can't help but feel its a lost cause.

I can't get hold of my vet, OR my backup vet...which figures. The two other vets I've called don't know squat about goats.

What REALLY has me confused...I spoke with a friend who got a kid from the same place I got Ozzy and Spice.

That kid died as well, same basic symptoms.

:shrug: :sigh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Oh no! :hug: I am so sorry.

I am still thinking cocci. Did the two kids have a bad odor? I know that some kids with cocci overloads can go down VERY quickly. They have round bellies, overly stinky breath, and I have seen some that never get runny poo. What I would do...keep some of their poo and take it into the vet and see if it was cocci that caused this or if this is something else. That's not good that someone else got a kid from that same place and had it die as well.

I am so sorry....sending prayers and good thoughts that he pulls through. :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

What about worms? :scratch: Tapeworm?

Cocci still sounds like a likely culprit- but it could be a combination of things


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

No, one think I always check for is a bad smell. Comes from doing foster puppies and having the fear of parvo. (And of course, I read about the smell when doing research on cocci)

Neither has had a bad smell at all. No distended belly or signs of bloat, or really, signs of anything. They LOOK(ed) normal mostly...

So you can see my utter confusion here...I feel completely at a loss


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Worms are of course, a possibility. They were wormed when they got here, along with everyone else but its been so nasty rainy and wet.

I have some poo saved from Spice and if I get any from Ozzy....I will have fecals run this week.

The other kid I have here, Oreo, is doing just fine. As are all the other goats. So I just have no idea.

I'm concerned that the other kid that a friend bought from the same place has died the same basic way, although a bit earlier.

:?


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Well, my only thought is that the only thing that you didn't get to try on the doeling is the charcoal so I would try that on him in case it is some kind of toxin. :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I will try


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Pasturella? What do you have for antibiotics?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I have some Pen G

Should I give him a dose? I mean...can't hurt can it, at this stage?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I am so sorry....I am at a loss as far as what to do, or even what it could be that made them sick :?

If it is at all possible, I would definately keep their poop in a baggie in the fridge and have a vet run a fecal.....if anything it would rule out the parasitical aspect.

If you can, take comfort in knowing that there _may not_ be anything you can do, seeing that other kids have fallen ill. :hug:

Wow...posting the same time as Ashley.....Pastuerella DOES HIT FAST! Trob1 had a big problem with it not long ago.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Give it if that's all you got, but I wish you had something a bit better like Oxytet or excenel. Do 1cc per 10 lbs. I'd also give b-complex if you have it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I'll give that a go then


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I wonder if its in the breeding if other goats from this farm have died in the same fashion

So sorry Kristina :hug: I hope he pulls through


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I would definately notify the breeder of the issues with your kids and the other person who got a kid from them should as well. It definately sounds like whatever all these kids have going on, they got it from the breeder's herd...though I guess there really wouldn't be a way to prove it. :shrug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Both my friend and I are going to give him a call and inquire about his other kids...I just don't know. You're right, there'd be a time proving it, but I do know I won't be getting any goats from his herd ever again.

He's still alive, but still very sick. Poor little guy


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Poor thing.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

have you thought of vitamin C? if it's poisoning that should work,,,,you should be able to get injectable from a stock feed shed .
just a thought
feeling for you....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Entero? I am really sorry you are going through this. The likely causes could be the Pasturella (sp?) coccidia, or possibly entero.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

With so little to go on, please do run the fecals. Pale eyelids indicates anemia and it's best to rule out the most common cause which would be worms and or/coccidia. Anemic goats go down fast and are suseptible to other ills. 
Fortified B is quite effective for mild anemia and to bulid back the blood and as a rumen tonic, but you'd need something like Red Cell if you have a bad case. It can take a while to bring the blood back up.
Please keep up posted and so very sorry you're going through this.


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Thank you for posting the natural remedy for cocci. I have written it down. I have recommended this site to many people who express an interest in goats. The information posted and the knowledge of all of you is priceless! I am so grateful for this forum. You guys are the BEST!!!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Oh man...I am soo soo sorry you have to go through this. :hug: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Ozzy lost the fight late last night. For the briefest moment I had hoped he might pull through but...

I will drop off the saved poo for fecals tomorrow at the vet's and see what they come up with.

:sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I am so sorry he lost the battle, he is with his sissy now and neither will be alone :hug:

The quick way they went is a puzzle, and we can all take guesses as to what could have caused the deaths, it could have been any number of things from poisoning to coccidia. I hope the fecals shed some light as to wether or not it was patrasite related.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I am so very sorry. :hug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Im so sorry you lost them Epona, im just catching up on this thread now i have been offline a couple of days. 
It sounds like a possible cocci problem to me. Interested to hear what your fecals come back as. 
Did either of them lose weight and or muscle mass rapidly before they went down?
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I'm so sorry you lost him :hug:

You said you had horse nettle, isn't that in the nightshade family? could they have had nightshade poisoning?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

aww. I wonder what caused it. :hug: :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

I am very sorry!  :hug: :tears:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Little doeling down - buckling is down now*

Thanks guys.

I dropped the sample off at the vet's on the way to work, and gave him a call when I got home.

He said there were _slightly_ elevated amounts of cocci, and a small amount of barberpole.

Nothing that should have caused a 12 hour crash. :shrug:

So I'm still left with no idea what happened..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry. I can not think of anything at all to help. 

Was it at all possible to get a nercropsy on him? I sure pray that you find something. It is so frustrating not knowing. :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah nothing that should cause a sudden death like that -- Enterotoxemia from what I passed on to you seems most likely since older animals dont exhibit diarrhea like the young days old kids do


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I had thought about a necropsy, but really, there just wasn't the money for it.  

Sigh..


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmm frustrating. It reallu could be a number of things. Im really sorry that you lost them.
beth


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

The only other more common cause that comes to mind is silent pneumonia. Goats can literally be jumping around the night before and be gone the next morning.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Epona142 said:


> I had thought about a necropsy, but really, there just wasn't the money for it.
> 
> Sigh..


 OH I totally understand.



mnspinner said:


> The only other more common cause that comes to mind is silent pneumonia. Goats can literally be jumping around the night before and be gone the next morning.


 That was my other thought, but they never ran a temp, Am I correct? :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... it could of been silent pneumonia... :hug: ....I am so sorry.... for your loss ..... :hug:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

There was no elevated temp in either of them, at any time. :shrug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh wow! That is really weird about the fecal results. :scratch: :scratch: Sometimes, you may never know. I had one that we had lost that basically just died. She was pregnant and showed no symptoms of kidding or being ill til she died. I looked at everything and anything and found nothing out. :shrug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

What about Entero? With silent pneumonia, does there have to be a temp?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes Olivia I do believe that Enterotoxemia was a more likely cause then silent pneumonia. I did some research and passed this info on to Kristina


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

*natural cocci tx-good for adults?*

wondering if this works for the adults also and if so what would the dose be?
thank you
i ordered the slippery elm today just in case i can use it for this.
renee



capriola-nd said:


> Here it is:
> Cocci Remedy
> 1 tsp powdered ginger * 1 tsp cloves * 1 tsp slippery elm powder * 1/2 tsp cinnamon
> 1 cup boiling water - Steep for 20 minutes
> ...


----------



## luvbug*diapers (Feb 23, 2010)

oh geezs what a duffus i am .
just read throught th eprevious posts.
and im so sorry for reposting this.
sorry for your loss and please forgive me.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That okay, it happens! I still miss the little buggers but you can only move on. :hug:


----------

